# فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية



## الملك العقرب (30 يونيو 2007)

احبائي و اخواتي بعد دراسة هذا الموضوع و التاكد من صحته قررة نشره عليكم ليكون تحزير من ادخال اخواتكم من الجنسين او اولادكم من الجنسين ايضا في هذه المعاهد http://www.kinginstitutes.edu.eg/ و ارجو ارسال و نشر هذه الرسالة الي الجميع ​ 

*عزيزي القبطي ، عزيزتي القبطية*​ 

*اسم الكاتب : *
*14/07/2006*
*بقلم سالي سمير *
*أبعث رسالتي إليك بعد تردد كبير وواعز من الخوف على أخواتي المسيحيات في آتون الاضطهاد بمصر. وبالذات بنات الجامعة الملتحقات بمعاهد وكليات التعليم العالي بمصر الملتهبة بسياسة العنف وعدم قبول الآخر المختلف وسياسة فرض عضلات الجماعات الإسلامية والأخوان المسلمين وخلافة وها آنذا أقص عليكم تجربتي:*
*اسمي/ سالي سمير مساك حنين *
*تاريخ الميلاد 2/12/1984 من مواليد مركز دسوق محافظة كفر الشيخ *​ 
*أسرتي عريقة فأبى موظف كبير ووالدتي تربوية ومديرة مدرسة بدسوق. وأخي وحيد وهو الآن في أحد دول أوربا وتبدأ القصة من نجاحي بالثانوية العامة بمجموع صغير لا يلحقني بغير معهد متوسط وهنا فكر والدي أن يدخلني كلية خاصة لأحصل على بكالوريوس أو ليسانس و فعلاً تم إلحاقي عن طريق مكتب التنسيق بمعهد عالي أسمه: - *
*المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية وهذا المعهد ينقسم إلى ثلاث شعب (شعبة أدبية – شعبة حاسب آلي – شعبة سياحة وفنادق) وهو معهد خاص ومصاريفه تقريباً أربعة الآف جنية عن كل سنة دراسية وهو معهد سيئ السمعة يمارس فيه كل أنواع الرذائل تحت مرأى ومسمع من وزارة التعليم العالي. فالجنس والدعارة والمخدرات من الضروريات والسمات الأساسية بالمعهد وفي الاتجاه الثاني في الجماعات الإسلامية والعمل على توريط الأولاد في الإسلام اكتشفت أن المعهد ستار لأمور ضخمة ومرعبة وحتى لا أطيل عليكم: *
*بدأت قصة الأسلمة معي من ثلاث سنوات تقريباً كنت يومها في السنة الثالثة بالمعهد العالي للدراسات الأدبية ويومها قام أحد الأشخاص بالتعرض لي وهو شخص سيئ السمعة بالمعهد يتعاطى مخدرات وهذا أمر طبيعي بالمعهد. *
*فالمخدرات بكل أنواعها تباع بالمعهد وذلك نظراً لوجوده بمنطقة كينج مريوط التي هي مصدر تجارة المخدرات على مستوى الاسكندرية ووجه بحري، كما علمت، والبدو في هذه المنطقة يتاجرون في المخدرات عياناً بياناً دونما أي مشاكل.*
*المهم وجدت شخص آخر يتعرض للشخص المسيء إليّ الذي حاول أن يتعرض لي، وبالفعل بعد تدخل شخص يدعى/ أحمد السيد محمد النوبي وهو في شعبة أخرى بنفس المعهد وعرفت بعدها أنه لابد أن أنضم لأي شِلّة بالكلية حتى لا يتعرض لي أي أحد مرة أخرى.*
*والمهم دخلت شِلّة أحمد السيد محمد النوبي الذي أصبح زوجي فيما بعد وعلمت فيما بعد أن الذي حدث كان باتفاق على سيناريو لتوريطي في هذه العلاقة، المهم تعلق قلبي بهذا الشخص الذي عرّض نفسه للموت من أجلى وكانت المشاجرة (التمثيلية) تم استخدام كل أنواع الأسلحة البيضاء فيها بما في ذلك الجنازير وخلافه والمهم شجعتني في هذه العلاقة صديقتي تدعى/ ليلى سمير محمد علي، وعندما اكتشف أهلي ما حدث تم تهريبي وكنت أقيم مع ليلى في بيتها وكنت أبيت وأختبئ عند سيدة تدعى روز (مسلمة) وهي في نفس العمارة وهذه العمارة يقيم فيها مجموعة من ضباط الشرطة القياديين بالاسكندرية ولما اشتد الأمر وتدخلت عائلتي كانوا هؤلاء الضباط يقدمون لي المشورة والعون بل وكان معي في نفس التحركات أخو صديقتي المحامى يدعى/ محمد سمير محمد علي المحامى 0105371551، 0127421410*
*إلى أن عرف إلى مكان تواجدي بالعمارة (140 شارع الجيش – سبورتنج – الدور الثاني علوي على الكورنيش ت: - 035432169) *
*والمهم قام والدي بعمل محضر وتم إحضاري بمعرفة والدي عند ضابط شرطة في قسم سيدي جابر يدعى إلهامي بك وهو رئيس مباحث قسم سيدي جابر المهم تم تحويلي إلى أمن الدولة بالفراعنة واستقبلني المقدم/ عصام بك شوقي وكان والدي وخالي وعمي معاً وتم تسليمي لهم بعد توقيع أبي على أوراق استلامه لي وهنا أخذني عصام بك في حجرة أخرى و قال لي : "اسمعي يا سالي أنتِ تذهبي إلى بيت أهلك الآن واحنا ها نعرف نحميكِ من أهلك ولا تخافي منهم ودي التليفونات الخاصة لي وأي مشكلة أنا ها أخرب بيت اللي جابوكي ولما تتمي 21 سنة ولا أجدع كلب من أهلك يقدر يتكلم المهم روحي معاهم دلوقتي و بعدين اتصلي بي" وأعطاني ورقة فيها كل الأرقام التليفونية الخاصة به وطلب منى أن أخفيها في ملابسي الداخلية وهم بالخروج من المكتب الملحق بمكتبه وقالي أوعي "تنسى يا سالي أن دخول الحمام مش زي خروجه"، وتركني بالمكتب ووضعت الورقة في ملابسي الداخلية وكانت تحمل كل تليفوناته 4870228/03 – 0123827577 – 4848030/03 – 4848020/03 – 4846777/03 *
*ذهبت إلى البيت ورحبت بي أمي ومنعوا خروجي لمدة سنة كنت فيها أتصل بعصام بك من حين لآخر المهم بعد مرور سنة كنت فيها أنقل كل أخباري لسيادة المقدم المحترم بك وأخبار سيدنا الأنبا بيشوي وأخبار دير الست دميانة المهم كنت أجاوب على كل أسئلته الخبيثة في مقابل أنه كان يجعل (أحمد السيد محمد النوبي) يكلمني وطبعاً دموع وحب وأشواق...إلى أنه جاء اليوم الأسود الذي وافق فيه والدي أن أدخل الامتحان الليسانس وكان والدي يأتي معي إلى المعهد وينتظرني كل يوم على باب المعهد إلى انتهى الامتحان...كل يوم) وهو لا يدري ما كان يتم في داخل المعهد فقد كان رئيس اللجنة يحضر لي بدل ورقة الأسئلة ورقة إجابة على الأسئلة وأقوم بإجابتها كلها وبعدها يستدعيني الأستاذ/ يوسف درويش خليل صاحب المعاهد الذي اتفق معي بالاتفاق مع عصام بك شوقي على أنني سأرتدي النقاب في آخر يوم وسيتم خروجي من المعهد بعد اتمام الامتحان من أمام والدي في سيارته دون أن يدري وبالفعل كان أبي يجلس أمام باب المعهد ولم يراني رغم أنه نظر إلى السيارة وأنا خارجة من أمامه وتم نقلى إلى سكن صاحب المعاهد وعنوانه 9 شارع طلعت نعمان محطة الرمل خلف الغرفة التجارية على الترام وأعلى صالة الحديد (نادى Top Gym ) *
*الذي يمتلكه كابتن وليد الجوهري ومحمد خميس وهما يعملان في المعاهد بالأمن وهم من الأخوان المسلمين طبعاً:*
*(تليفون المسكن الخاص بصاحب المعهد الذي كنت أقيم مع ابنه وابنته وهم معنا في نفس المعهد، 4868794/03 – 4872306/03) *
*المهم تم زواجي من أحمد السيد محمد النوبي وتم إجباري على الإسلام على يد الشيخ ماهر عبد اللطيف ويسكن بالعامرية بجوار مستشفى العامرية *
*وقد أسلمت بتاريخ 17/5/2006 تحت اسم تنسيم محمد عبد الله بكر *
*وأسكن مع حماتي / شارع فيروز – محرم بك *
*وتم تهديدي بالقتل في حالة عدولي عن هذه الخطوات ولقد انكسر قلبي يوم طلبت من والدتي أن اسمعها لكنها طلبت منى عدم الاتصال مرة أخرى وقفلت في وجهي التليفون.*
*وليسامحني الرب يسوع. *
*ولى رجاء عند كل الأباء احذروا هذه المعاهد المشبوهة التي يمارس فيها كل الرذائل والموبقات و ليحفظ الرب أولاده *
*سالي *
*12/7/2006 *
*وأعطيتنا السلطان ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو .. *​ 
*دليل علي كلامي ما نشرته *​ 
*موسوعة تاريخ أقباط مصر - coptic history*​ 
*في مدوناتها الفقرة السابعة  ارجوا ان تقراءو بقلوبكم لا بعقولكم فقط و للمسيح النصرة *

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1282.htm​


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

نقلا عن الاقباط المتحدون http://www.copts-united.com/wrr/go1...l&id=1152903457&ucat=7&archive=1171532567#top


الاقباط الاحرار http://www.freecopts.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1935


----------



## عمود الدين (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

*مش عارف ارد اقول اية حاجة مؤسفة للغاية​*


----------



## mase7ya (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

القصة محزنة كتير والنهاية محزنة اكتر فعلا انتوا مظلومين
بس انا حاسة انو فى لوم كبير على البنت نفسها 
هية لية تقبل انها تتصل فية 
ولية تقبل اتروح معاة من ورا باباها يعنى لو كانت ذكية وفكرت شوية 
كان ماصار الى صار


----------



## veansea (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

_ياه فى كيدا فى مكان بيطلبوا فيه العلم
ايه ده ولا اللى قعدين فى حرب من كل ناحيه
ربنا يحمينا من الاعيب ابليس 
لانه يجول ليفترس من يبتلعه
وربنا يوقف مع البنت دى وهى تحاول تخلى بلها بعد كيدا من بنتها
وربنا يكون فى عون كل مسيحى فى المعهد دة
ال الاهالى بدخل ولدها ويدفعوا دم قلبهم عشان يلقوا اولادهم 
بيضيعوا قدام عينيهم 

ربنا يكون فى عونهم ​_


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

شكرا للجميع علي اردود بس ارجو من الجميع نشر الموضوع باللينكات لجميع المنتديات التي تعرفوها و اطلاق مقاطعة للمعاهد ديه


----------



## تيمون (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

شىء محزن


----------



## ارض الحويلة (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



mase7ya قال:


> القصة محزنة كتير والنهاية محزنة اكتر فعلا انتوا مظلومين
> بس انا حاسة انو فى لوم كبير على البنت نفسها
> هية لية تقبل انها تتصل فية
> ولية تقبل اتروح معاة من ورا باباها يعنى لو كانت ذكية وفكرت شوية
> كان ماصار الى صار



لا فض فوك !!


----------



## emy (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

_ربنا يحافظ على ولاده وبناته فى كل مكان _
_امين _
_مرسى يا مللك العقرب _​


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
فعلا شيئ محزن كتير لكن لى تعقيب بسيط على الموضوع ازاى عنوان محطة الرمل التى قامت بكتابتة ان الغرفة التجارية بعيدة جدا عن الترام ليس بخلف الترام نهائى 
ولكن يؤسفنى انى الغلط من البنت ليس من الاهل لائنهم حافظو عليها كفاية وامالهم انهم تكون معاها شهادة ليس ان تفعل ما فعلتة 
لكنى كل يوم عن الاخر اتمنى اموت الف مرة مسيحية وقبطية ولا انى اعيش على عمرى عمر تانى وانا على دين محمد الزانى انا مش قادرة افكر ازاى مفكرتش فى ولادها هتربيهم على دين كلة زنا واغتصاب  ربنا يسامحها  بسس لو فعلا ندمانة ارجعى حتى لو كان تمن رجوعك هو موتك على الاقل تموتى نضيفة 
________________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



برنسيسةاسكندرية قال:


> بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
> فعلا شيئ محزن كتير لكن لى تعقيب بسيط على الموضوع ازاى عنوان محطة الرمل التى قامت بكتابتة ان الغرفة التجارية بعيدة جدا عن الترام ليس بخلف الترام نهائى
> ولكن يؤسفنى انى الغلط من البنت ليس من الاهل لائنهم حافظو عليها كفاية وامالهم انهم تكون معاها شهادة ليس ان تفعل ما فعلتة
> لكنى كل يوم عن الاخر اتمنى اموت الف مرة مسيحية وقبطية ولا انى اعيش على عمرى عمر تانى وانا على دين محمد الزانى انا مش قادرة افكر ازاى مفكرتش فى ولادها هتربيهم على دين كلة زنا واغتصاب ربنا يسامحها بسس لو فعلا ندمانة ارجعى حتى لو كان تمن رجوعك هو موتك على الاقل تموتى نضيفة
> ...


الا شكرا علي ردك الجميل يا برنسيسة بس البنت مش اصدها لي ترام الرمل هي اصدها علي الترام الاصفر الواصل من الرمل الي بحري و هو ده الي قدام الغرفة التجارية وروحي شوفي بنفسك


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

مرسي يا ايمي وارض و تيمون vbmenu_register("postmenu_367210", true);


----------



## فادية (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

شكرا عزيزي الملك العقرب على الموضوع المحزن 
بس انا شايفه ان مكانه الانسب هو قسم الاخبار والمسيحيه والعامه 
اسمح لي انقله للقسم المذكور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## bnt elra3y (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

بجد حاجة تحزن معقول فى حاجات بشعة كده بتحصل 
بجد انا مش عارفة اقول ايه على الناس دى اللى غاوية تستغل الناس بالاسلوب السيء ده 
ربنا يحمينا ويحمى كل البنات من كل الالاعيب دى بتاعتهم ويكسر كل فخاخ العدو 
تحذير حلو اوى لكل بنت وياريت محدش يثق فى حد بسرعة كده انا مش بقول نخون بس فى مثل بيقول حرص ولا تخون 
ياريت يبقي كلام الباشا الكبير " الملك العقرب " ده يكون صوت ربنا لكل بنت ماشية فى طريق مش عارفة اخره ايه 
ربنا يباركك ياعقرب​


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



فادية قال:


> شكرا عزيزي الملك العقرب على الموضوع المحزن
> بس انا شايفه ان مكانه الانسب هو قسم الاخبار والمسيحيه والعامه
> اسمح لي انقله للقسم المذكور
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


انت بذات تنقلي زي ما يعجبك شكرا علي ردك الجميل


----------



## googa2007 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

اكيد البنت غلطانة واسرتها شريكة فى هذا
ويجب توعية البنات والاولاد من هذة الجماعات
المنتشرة حاليا فى الجامعات والمعاهد 
وربنا يستر على اولادنا:36_19_5::190vu::36_1_4:


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

يا رب


----------



## تيمون (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



برنسيسةاسكندرية قال:


> بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
> فعلا شيئ محزن كتير لكن لى تعقيب بسيط على الموضوع ازاى عنوان محطة الرمل التى قامت بكتابتة ان الغرفة التجارية بعيدة جدا عن الترام ليس بخلف الترام نهائى
> ولكن يؤسفنى انى الغلط من البنت ليس من الاهل لائنهم حافظو عليها كفاية وامالهم انهم تكون معاها شهادة ليس ان تفعل ما فعلتة
> لكنى كل يوم عن الاخر اتمنى اموت الف مرة مسيحية وقبطية ولا انى اعيش على عمرى عمر تانى وانا على دين محمد الزانى انا مش قادرة افكر ازاى مفكرتش فى ولادها هتربيهم على دين كلة زنا واغتصاب  ربنا يسامحها  بسس لو فعلا ندمانة ارجعى حتى لو كان تمن رجوعك هو موتك على الاقل تموتى نضيفة
> ...



-----------------------------
اختى العزيزة والغاليه على المسحين كلهم ... خلى بالك اختى مش معنى ان البنت دى غلطت ان معناه انى انا كمان او انتى ممكن نغلط برضه زيها لاننا كلنا تحت الضعف ولكن بيسوع المسيح وهو سيفى الى بحارب بيه هو الى يقدر يخلصنى ويحرصنى ويحمينى وينور بصيرتى ..
بشكرك على ردك دا ويارب ثبت كل واحد فينا وكل وحده فينا على محبتك الابديه وايمانا بيك يارب القوات الذى ليس لنا الا انت ربى العزيز الغالى . احرصنا من الضعفات ... امين . امين . امين 

مهندس / تيمون


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

مرسي يا باش مهندس  علي الكلام الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

بدون الدخول في مهاترات 
هم براء منها 
أشرف ليها ان تقبل بقانون الردة علي ان تستمر في الاتصال بوالدتها
و هناها لو تموت علي اسم السيد المسيح


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

ايه الكلام ده الي انت بتقوله اولا القانون ده قننهم هما مش احنا و حنا لينا احكمنا مش هنمشي باحكمهم علي العموم شكرا علي ردك


----------



## ابن العذراء (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

هى ديه مصر المسيحيين ملهمش مكان فيها


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

نعم يا خويا مين دول الي ملهمش مكان فيها ديه بلدنا و احنا اهلها الاصليين


----------



## monlove (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

فعلا حاجة موسفة ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

اشكرك أخى الملك العقرب على اثارتك لهذا الموضوع الخطير ولكن الاكيد ان هناك اماكن كثيره غير هذا المكان عباره عن فخ لاصطياد ابناء المسيح  .........ولذلك اعتقد ان دور التوعيه من البيت و من الكنيسه شىء هام وضرورى لتنشئة البنات والاولاد أيضا" وهم فاهمين للحرب التى تدور من حولهم ........حتى لا يكونوا فريسه سهله ...........وأولا" وأخيرا" ( من هو الذى يغلب العالم الا الذى يؤمن أن يسوع هو ابن الله ) .


----------



## الملك العقرب (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

ربنا يحمينا جميعا


----------



## بيشوى مجدى حلمى (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

ربنا يحافظ على ولاده وبناته فى كل مكان


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

امين يا رب


----------



## minamitias (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

انا مش فاهم الصراحة انتي ندمانة علي اللي عملتيه دا ولا لا؟؟ الصراحة دي حاجة صعبة اوي انك تسيبي باقي اخواتك الخراف اللي ماشيين ورا راعيهم وترضي انهم يدبحوكي كدا زي اي خروف .. مفيش شك انتي غلطانة جدااااااااااااااااااااا  عشان انتي كان عندك سنة بحالها محبوسة في البيت وبالرغم من كدا كنتي بتتصلي سي عصام دا.. يعني سنة ماقدرتش تفوقك عن اللي انتي فيه دا.غير كدا رضيتي تخرجي من المدرسة ولابسة نقاب عشان ابوكي مايشوفكيش .. انا هنا برمي اللوم بردو علي الجو الاسري المتفكك . عموما ماحدش بيعرف قيمة المسيح غير اللي بيسيبوه . وماحدش بيعرف مقدار محبة المسيح و حنانو غير اللي بسيبو  وبعدين بيرجعلو تاني و صدقيني بيلاقيه فاتح احضانة وبياخدو تاني عشان احنا ماكترناش عليه  ..هوا عارف ان ارادتنا ضعيفة قدام عدو الخير و هوا مستني مننا نص خطوة ناحيتو وهوا حايكمل 10 خطوات ناحيتنا.بس المهم من جوا قلبك كدا تكوني محتجالو تاني.. صدقيني المسيح مستني...... كمان انا عايز اعرف حاجة .. يعني انتي كدا لسة  مسلمة  ولا ايه. طيب حاترجعي لمسيحك  امتي؟؟ بأه بردو حد يسيب الخالق ويجري ورا مخلوق مفيش حاجة كانت بتمشيه غير شهواتو وكل همو الجواز والطلاق والغزوات و السيوف و كل انواع الفسق والدعارة . عموما احسن رد سمعتو من الردود دي . ارجعيلوا حالا حتي ولو كان تمن رجوعك هوا حياتك ..صدقيني طوبي ليكي عشان ربنا عطاكي فرصة انك تكوني مع الشهدا اللي ماتو علشانو بس المهم تتحركي ناحيتوا و  كوني حكيمة .. وبمجرد ماترجعي ليه هوا حاتلاقيه مستنيكي  .. هوا قال كدا انا اجرح و اعصب  يعني هوا بيدينا التجربة و بيدينا الاحتمال و التصرف.. المسيح يخلصك وياخدك تاني وتترصي جنب اخواتك الخرفان اللي كلهم عطشانين لنظرة من الراعي ..المسيح يباركك لو انتي لسة عايزة بركتو ..سلام ولو فيه اي حاجة غلط ياريت تقولولي


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

عشان كدا لاذم نخلي بلنا من خواتنا و بنتنا و ربنا يحمينا


----------



## the servant (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

سلام ونعمةانا مش عارف اقول اية بس للاسف الانسان اللي يبيع اللي اشتراة بالغالي ويروح لدنسات العالم ودين يعم اتباعة الحقد والكراهية والتمثيل يحصلوا اكتر من كدة .بس الهنا رحوم وحنان واكيد مادام هي نادمة علي كدة وراحعة لسيدها وهي حزينة اكيد ربنا هايقويها عشان تكفر عن ذنوبها رب المجد معاكي يا سالي 
اة انت غلطي بس هو حنين قوي وعاوز كل خروف من خرفانة ربنا قادر يردك انتي وكل الخرفان الضالة تاني لحظيرة الراعي الصالح,ببركة ام النور وجميع القديسين-صلولي ابن يسوع(فراي)


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

ربنا يحمينا جميعا شكرا علي مرورك


----------



## جاسى (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

*مش عارفه اقول ايه بس كله ارجع اقول اللى الرب مش ساكن قلبه ومليه ممكن يعمل اى حاجه ويصدر منه اى تصرف بنغير ما يقدر يميز الصح والغلط
بجد زى ما بتقول الترنيمه احفظ بناتنا واولادنا احفظ بلادنا يارب
ميرسى ليك يا ملك
ربنا يباركك ويحفظك​*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

فعلا حاجة غريبة , كيف يجبرون فتاة مسيحية على ان تتزوج من شخص مسلم, امر غريب ما شأنهم, لا وايه بيخططوا كمان لاسلمة المسيحيات, فعلا اخلاق واطية ومعاهد قذرة


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



جاسى قال:


> *مش عارفه اقول ايه بس كله ارجع اقول اللى الرب مش ساكن قلبه ومليه ممكن يعمل اى حاجه ويصدر منه اى تصرف بنغير ما يقدر يميز الصح والغلط​*
> *بجد زى ما بتقول الترنيمه احفظ بناتنا واولادنا احفظ بلادنا يارب*
> *ميرسى ليك يا ملك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك ويحفظك*​


مرسي يا جاسي علي الرد الجميل فعلا عندك حق و عشان ربنا يحفظنا لاذم احنا نحفظه


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



THE GALILEAN قال:


> فعلا حاجة غريبة , كيف يجبرون فتاة مسيحية على ان تتزوج من شخص مسلم, امر غريب ما شأنهم, لا وايه بيخططوا كمان لاسلمة المسيحيات, فعلا اخلاق واطية ومعاهد قذرة


هم كدا خيفين علي دينهم من الضياع شكرا يا حبي علي الرد


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



mohamed samir قال:


> *******


بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
بصراحة كل اللى ممكن اقولو هو انك تربية محمدية وعلى فكرة انت مش ربنا عشان تحاسب ولا اى حد لية سلطة فى حساب غيرة لكن اللى عاش على دين محمد يقول اكتر من كدة وعلى ...... لا حرج يعنى مفيش لوم ولا حرج عليك دة شيئ طبيعى فيكو وعلى فكرة هى تستاهل حاجات كتيرة لكن كل واحد المفروض يقول ربنا يسامحها وربنا قادر يتصرف بس كل انسان على قدتربيتة يا محمد ربنا يشفيك وتتعلم اسلوب الحوار الحضارى اللى تقريبا لا تعرف عنة شيئا 
________________________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

فعلا يا برنسيسة و انا اسف علي قلة تربية هذا العضو و هذا ليس ببعيد عنهم فهم اصلا برابرة غجر من الصحراء شكرا علي ردك


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



الملك العقرب قال:


> فعلا يا برنسيسة و انا اسف علي قلة تربية هذا العضو و هذا ليس ببعيد عنهم فهم اصلا برابرة غجر من الصحراء شكرا علي ردك



بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
مرسية كتير يا ملك المنتدى على حذف المشاركة اللى بجد مرسية على حذفك ليها لكن دة اقل رد تردة على انسان زى محمد ربنا يحمى كل بناتة  وشعبة
_____________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

الفضل يرجع لحبيبي استيفانوس و تعبه معانا و مرسي ليكي يا احلا برنسيسة علي تعبك معانا


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



> الفضل يرجع لحبيبي استيفانوس و تعبه معانا و مرسي ليكي يا احلا برنسيسة علي تعبك معانا


بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
مرسية كتير يا استفانوس انت وملك المنتدى على تعبكم بجد معانا لكن صدقنى يا ملك انا اخدت دروس كبيرة من محمد واعوانة وكل ما تنقاشهم موراهمش غير برامج التجسس او الشتيمة اسلوب حفظتة وكان لازم  ارود بس برضو كان مهم انى مزعلكومش ومرسية كتير على تعبكم وعلى  اجمل روح اخوة واسرية فى اجمل منتدى وبجد دة شيئ مش غريب على قبيلة محمد
__________________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## Kiril (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

ربنا يحمي ولاده كلهم و لاد و بنات


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

امين يا رب مرسي علي مرورك


----------



## sm_sm (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

مبدئيا من غير لف ولا دوران ده كله كلام فارغ فى الأسلام محدش بيغصب حد على حاجة ولو حصل الكلام ده فعلا يبقى ا سلامها غير صحيح لو هى مش مقتنعة و اكيدة من اللى بتعمله كويس والا كان ده كله مهاترات و لعب عيال. ولو الأسلام دين سيئ قوى كده ماكانوش الأمريكان دخل منهم فى الدين ده بأعداد كبيرة و باعترافهم بعد اللى حصل فيهم بسبب واحد غبى_بن لادن_ لأن معروف جدا مين اللى كان ورا الهجمات دى.
وبعدين انا واحدة من شبرا مصر(القاهرة) وطول عمرنا عايشين مع مسلمين و متربين معاهم و بناكل معاهم وفى الأفراح والأحزان برضه مع بعض اشمعنى دلوقتى بقى فيه مشاكل كتيرة كدةز وبعدين لو سمحتم محدش يشتم نبيهم ده عمره ما أذى مسيحى .يبقى ماينفعش أبدا حد يشتمه و خصوصا انه فى دينه معترف بالسيد المسيح, والسيدة النقية مريم.
وده كل اللى أنا عايزة أقوله.


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



sm_sm قال:


> مبدئيا من غير لف ولا دوران ده كله كلام فارغ فى الأسلام محدش بيغصب حد على حاجة ولو حصل الكلام ده فعلا يبقى ا سلامها غير صحيح لو هى مش مقتنعة و اكيدة من اللى بتعمله كويس والا كان ده كله مهاترات و لعب عيال. ولو الأسلام دين سيئ قوى كده ماكانوش الأمريكان دخل منهم فى الدين ده بأعداد كبيرة و باعترافهم بعد اللى حصل فيهم بسبب واحد غبى_بن لادن_ لأن معروف جدا مين اللى كان ورا الهجمات دى.
> وبعدين انا واحدة من شبرا مصر(القاهرة) وطول عمرنا عايشين مع مسلمين و متربين معاهم و بناكل معاهم وفى الأفراح والأحزان برضه مع بعض اشمعنى دلوقتى بقى فيه مشاكل كتيرة كدةز وبعدين لو سمحتم محدش يشتم نبيهم ده عمره ما أذى مسيحى .يبقى ماينفعش أبدا حد يشتمه و خصوصا انه فى دينه معترف بالسيد المسيح, والسيدة النقية مريم.
> وده كل اللى أنا عايزة أقوله.


انا هعقب علي جزء جزء *اولا* اذاي الاسلام مش بيخصب حد علي الدخول ده العرب صنعه جيش جرار من اجل هدف واحد نشر الاسلام بالسيف *ثانيا *انت عندك حق ان لو حصل كدا يبقي اسلامها  غير صحيح بس مين بيسمع *ثالثا* فين الامريكان دول الي بيدخلو الاسلام و كمان باعداد كبيرة انت جبت الكلام ده منين ده كلام مروج و الكل عارف كدا *رابعا* فعلا احنا عيشين مع بعض حلوين جدا اكلين شربين و بنحضر افراح بعض و كله تمام بس فين دول الجماعات و الفصائل الواهبية الي مدعومة من فلوس النفط و تجراة الدعارة من السعودية و هدفها هو تدمير اي شي اسمه اقباط او مسيحين ثم ان محش شتم محمد هذا بس احنا بنقرة كتبهم بس و بنقول الي فيها ليه بقي بيزعلوا ثم انا عارف كويس انك مش مسيحي انت مسلم و بلاش الطريقة ديه معانا مش ديه الطريقة احنا مش اغبياء و العقيدة الي صامدة من 2007 سنة هتكمل للاخر


----------



## صوت الاله (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

*بسم الصليب

تكديب لهدة القصة المثيرة للشفقة


اولا انا أسمي مايكل من معهد العالي في كينج مريوط

واحب اوضح شيء صغير في هذة القصة

اولا المعهد عادي جدا زية زي مجمع الكليات واي كلية خاصة

فية الحلو وفية الوحش ( انت تحب تكون مين فيهم )

بمعني ان شبابنا وشباتنا هما ال بيلجاء لهذة التصرفات باحث عن المتعة

من الغريب في هذة القصة

هو موضوع ان واحد تاني مسلم حقير يدافع عنها

وتحبة ويحبها
وهنا النصيبة _ فين ربنا وفين حبك للمسيح متعلمتيش في مدارس الاحد
ان زواج من الاديان الاخري يعتبر زنه

لاكن مش بعيب علي المعهد ولا الكلية ولا علي الدولة

لاكن بعيب علي بنات ربنا

احنا كنا شوية مسحين في المعهد وبنحب ربنا وكنا نعرف كتير جدا من اصحابنا في باقي الكليات
وهذة قصة مبالغ فيها

هيا حصلت لاكن مش بالكلام دة والبنت اسمها هبة

لاكن الحمد لله ان ربنا اتدخل وحل المشكلة

اما القصة دي نفسها بتاعة كلية سياحة وفنادق الاسكندرية

مع بنت مسيحية نفس القصة مع تغير الاسماء


رساله الرب

احذروا الثعالب الصغيرة

يا اخواتي خلي بالكم من نفسكم

احنا في عالم مليان بالشرور و سفينة النجاة هيا الكنيسة

صلوا كتير وخلي بالكم من نفسكم

ارجوكم الغلط مش في المعهد و لا الكلية الفسده لاكن فينا احنا 
ال مش مليانين بحب ربنا

يوسف اتعرضت علية الخطية لاكن رفض و هرب  كانت عقابة السجن

نهاية الموضوع

التسقوا بالمسيح

وشكرا

واي سؤال عن المعهد انا جاهز  او في القصة*​


----------



## assyrian girl (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

i dnt know what to say but she wants him and she loves him because she is stupied


----------



## SALVATION (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

_مش هقول غير نربى اولادنا كويس​​_


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



صوت الاله قال:


> *بسم الصليب*​
> 
> *تكديب لهدة القصة المثيرة للشفقة*​
> 
> ...


 
مرسي يا مايكل ربنا يحميل و مرسي لي المعلومات الهيلة ديه الرب يحميك و يا ريت تبعتلي رسالة خاصة بايميلك عشان نتعرف


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

بصراحة القصة جامدة ومش عرفة حقول ايه 
هى البت غلطانة لكن حتى لما رجعت لاهلها  حتلائيها من الاخوان ولا الشرطة ولا من المسلمين الى فى المعهد بصراحة منتهى الحقارة مسرحيات وكل ده عشن يوقعوها بس هى لسة ممكن ترجع وربنا بيقبل 
وميرسى يا ملك عالتحذير
بصراحة احسن حاجة بلاش الكلام معاهم خالص ولو بنت لقت واحد راسم دور الرجولة وبيتخانق بقلها ميصعبش عليكى غالى ما بالك لو كان مسلم يعنى رخيص 
ربنا معانا ويحمى اولاده وبناته منهم 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الملك العقرب


----------



## shosho48_1 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

يارب انت الاله القوى اسمك مخوف على كل الاله ظلل على اولادك واحرسهم من فخاخ ابليس


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



جيلان قال:


> بصراحة القصة جامدة ومش عرفة حقول ايه
> هى البت غلطانة لكن حتى لما رجعت لاهلها حتلائيها من الاخوان ولا الشرطة ولا من المسلمين الى فى المعهد بصراحة منتهى الحقارة مسرحيات وكل ده عشن يوقعوها بس هى لسة ممكن ترجع وربنا بيقبل
> وميرسى يا ملك عالتحذير
> بصراحة احسن حاجة بلاش الكلام معاهم خالص ولو بنت لقت واحد راسم دور الرجولة وبيتخانق بقلها ميصعبش عليكى غالى ما بالك لو كان مسلم يعنى رخيص
> ...


ربنا يخليكي يا جيلان و مرسي اوي علي تعليقق الحلو ده


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



shosho48_1 قال:


> يارب انت الاله القوى اسمك مخوف على كل الاله ظلل على اولادك واحرسهم من فخاخ ابليس


امين يا رب ربنا يحميك مرسي علي المرور الكريم


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

*يارب ارحمنا​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

امين مرسي يا كوكومان علي مرورك


----------



## ASTRO (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

*كلام صح البنت مسئولة تماما وعلى الجميع ان يعوا ويستفيدوا من هذه التجارب*


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

ربنا يحمينا من الشيطين دول
ارحمنا يارب​


----------



## Coptic Princess (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*العيب مننا يا جماعه..احنا اللي مش بنوعي ونحذر بناتنا...طيب هما ناس متربين علي الاساليب الواطيه الحقيره ديه اسوه عن رسولهم  الشيطان الظاهر في الجسد..لكن احنا  لازم نخاف علي بانتنا واولادنا ونوعيهم اكتر من كده..ارجع اقول ان اقوال الرب يسوع تتحقق عندما قال "ستكون لكم ضيقات كثيره ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم*
*"*
*تعالي ايها الرب يسوع فان شمس التجارب قد لوحتنا*

*استر علي بناتنا واحمينا من ايادي اولاد بليعال*

*وسلام المسيح ملك السلام الي كل اولاد السلام*​


----------



## أرزنا (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

*سلام المسيح:*

*ارحمنا يارب*


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

مرسي يا اخواتي علي الردود الجميلة ديه بس احنا لاذم يكون لينا دور في تطير الامم و الاماكن الي نقدر نطهرها و الرب يرحم


----------



## monlove (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

*فعلا لو الموضوع دة بجد 
يبقي حرب شامله علينا من كل ناحية 
ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## تونى 2010 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

ايه ده نمر التليفونات واسماء الناس اللى عملوا كده ومكان المعهد موجود يعنى الكلام صح ولو نزلت اسكندريه ممكن اجيب عنوان مكان اهل البنت 
ورساله البنت واضحه انها ندمانه طيب ليه الكنيسه اللى فى المنطقه متعملش حاجه وتجيب البنت وتهربها فى اى مش علشان سابت المسيحيه لكن علشان ندمانه ارجو من الملك العقرب ان يعمل حاجه لو ليك حد فى اسكندريه خليهم يكلموا الكنيسه اللى هناك البنت غلطانه مليون فى الميه بس ندمانه ومن كان منكم بلا خطيه فليرمها اولا بحجر .
رجاء الصلاه للبنت واهلها حتى يقوم الله بالتدخل .


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

متقلق يا توني الكنيسة عرفة كويس بتعمل ايه و في تنسيق تام بيم الكنائس كلها و الاديرة و في ناس كتير بتخدم في الخدمة ديه متقلقش لو في حاجحة لاذم تتعمل هتتعمل و علي فكرة انا سالت بنفسي علي الموضوع ده و للاسف اتاكد ان محدش اكبر البنت علي حاجة هي مشية وراء شهوتها بس برده مهما حصل برده ديه من بنتنا و اخوتنا و صدقني كل حاجة تمت باتقان


----------



## تونى 2010 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



الملك العقرب قال:


> متقلق يا توني الكنيسة عرفة كويس بتعمل ايه و في تنسيق تام بيم الكنائس كلها و الاديرة و في ناس كتير بتخدم في الخدمة ديه متقلقش لو في حاجحة لاذم تتعمل هتتعمل و علي فكرة انا سالت بنفسي علي الموضوع ده و للاسف اتاكد ان محدش اكبر البنت علي حاجة هي مشية وراء شهوتها بس برده مهما حصل برده ديه من بنتنا و اخوتنا و صدقني كل حاجة تمت باتقان



شكرا على مجهودك الرائع بس انا بقول لو البت ندمانه ياريت الكنيسه تعمل حاجه لو لسه مش ندمانه على رحتها .


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



تونى 2010 قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك الرائع بس انا بقول لو البت ندمانه ياريت الكنيسه تعمل حاجه لو لسه مش ندمانه على رحتها .


فعلا يا عزيزي البنت دلواتي رجعة بتها ابامن و كمان جبنلها فرصة عمل و بتعيش حياه كنسية و رجعة لربنا بجد بعد ما ندمة صدقني احن مش وحشين للدرجادي اذكان ربنا بيسامح احنا مش هنسامح الرب يرحم


----------



## هلال وصليب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

*ياجماعة دة حوار فاشل انا فى المعهد فى سنة ثالتة حاسب الى  واول مرة اسمع على انى المخدرات بتتباع علنى والله الكلام دة ليس  لة اساس  من الصحة واول مرة اعرف انى لازم يكون لكل واحد شلة دة كلام جديد عليا انا بقالى 3 سنين فى المعهد واول مرة اسمع الكلام دة*


----------



## هلال وصليب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

*من الواضح من الرسالة دى هى حاجتين الاولى تسوء صورة المعهد لاسباب ما  ممكن تكن  اتفصلت منة لسوء السلوك ودة وارد انا عندى واحد صاحبى اتفصل من المعهد مرتين علشان اتعارك فى المعهد  مش  بيبيع مخدرات زى ما الانسة كاتبة والحاجة التانية ممكن يكون واحد هو الى كاتب الرسالة وعايز يعمل فتنة طائفية*


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

هتسمع صدقني هتسمع


----------



## هذا انا (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

يا ناس حرام عليكم

انا فى المعهد ده والكلام ده كله كلام فاضى

الموضوع مجرد اعلان للمحامى وغيره

ولا بلطجه ولا سكين ولا كلام فاضى موجود فى المعهد والمعهد
مثل باقى المعهاد وافضل كمان ولا كلام وخلاص


----------



## mase7ya (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*



HeSHaM BooB قال:


> *خامسا : كل المسيحين في النار ان شاء الله *



*طيب شكراً خلي جنة الدعارة  الكم ما بدنا اياها 

احنا بدنا ملكوت السماوات   لا بدنا 72 حورية ولا انهار خمر وعسل:beee: *


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

كويس انك ردين عليه عشان انا خلاص مبقاش عندي طقققن ارد علي الكلام ده مرسي يا باشا علي الرد الجميل


----------



## amir melad (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

الرب يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك
الموضوع بصراحه شئ محزن جدا 
ربنا يرحمنا ويحفظنا من الاعيب الشيطان
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

امبن با عزيزي ربنا يحميك


----------



## هيرودت (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

شىء محزن


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

فعلا مرسي علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## game0ver (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

انا في هذا المعهد وكل هذا يحدث فعلا بس فين يكون الحل انا لا اعلم


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

ربنا يدبر الحل من عنده مرسي يا باشا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Cean_Beta (20 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مش عارف اقول بعد الموضوع دا اخى واختى المسيحيين وللا أقول أعدائى المسيحيين بس كالعادة انا هطلع أحسن منكو وأول كلامى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( ولا إكراه فى الدين ) صدق الله العظيم 
صدقونى حوار مليون فى المية محصلش انا فى 3 سياحة وفنادق شعبة إدارة فنادق إسمى محمد شوقى من المنوفية وكمان والله العظيم انا فعلاً متربى فى بيت مسيحى وصاحب البيت المسيحى إسمة عزيز رزق عزيز جرجس وصاحب معمل أسنان بالمنوفية فى شبين الكوم دا لو حبيتم تسألو طبعاً دا مش حوارنا انا كل اللى عاوز أقولة إن الموضوع دا مالهوش أى أساس من الصحة وبشكر الأخت الفاضلة اللى قالت عن سيدنا محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) أنه زانى ودينا دين زانى أحنا مؤمنين بوجود المسيح عيسى علية السلام والسيدة العزراء مريم ودى لوحدها كفيلة ان احنا منغلطش فيهم لأن المسيح رسول يعنى قائد لينا والرسل كلهم بيوحدو عبادة الله الواحد الصمد وديننا يأمرنا بالإيمان بجميع الرسل السابقين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( وبشر برسول من بعدى أسمه أحمد ) صدق الله العظيم واحمد هو محمد(صلى الله عليه وسلم) وكذلك أسمه ( يس – طه – محمود – أحمد – مصطفى) علشان أنا متأكد انكو ممكن تقولو ان نبينا أسمة محمد  و أحمد مجاش يبقى فين الديانه الإسلامية بعدم وجود أحمد؟
وأيضاً أحب أشكر الأخت Coptic Princess على انها قالت ( هما ناس متربين علي الاساليب الواطيه الحقيره ديه اسوه عن رسولهم الشيطان الظاهر في الجسد ) بجد الله يسامحك بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم( لكم دينكم ولى دين ) صدق الله العظيم  
والأخت mase7ya بتاعت جنه الدعارة وال72 حورية وأنهار الخمر والعسل 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (مَثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِّن مَّاء غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِن لَّبَنٍ لَّمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ خَمْرٍ لَّذَّةٍ لِّلشَّارِبِينَ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ عَسَلٍ مُّصَفًّى وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ كَمَنْ هُوَ خَالِدٌ فِي النَّارِ وَسُقُوا مَاء حَمِيمًا فَقَطَّعَ أَمْعَاءهُمْ ) صدق الله العظيم 
كل اما تقولو حاجة بجيب ليكم دليل ليها ياترى انتو اية دليلكم فى إن ديننا بيدعو للفجر والزنا واللى بتقولوه دا ؟؟
وآخر كلامى 
 اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فأعفو عنا ، إنك لاتهدى من أحببت ولكنك تهدى من تشاء ، وسلام على أهل الإيمان *​


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المعاهد العليا كينج مريوط الاسكندرية*

اخواني هي مش حرب  انتم عرفين ان الاسلمة موجودة سواء بصحة هذا الموضوع او عدمه اعتزر عن الشتيمة طبعا بس خلينا عقلاء و نشوف الحقيقة من وجهة نظر اخرا كيف اعيش امن علي بيتي و حريمي و حياتي في ظل هذا الظروف كيف انا بالنسبة للموضوع تم التكد منه ده غير ان المصدر جيه اعلامة مشهورة عالميا ربنا يحمينا جميعا من الاعيب الشيطان


----------



## El rayk gedan (30 أكتوبر 2008)

> وانا على دين محمد الزانى انا مش قادرة افكر ازاى مفكرتش فى ولادها هتربيهم على دين كلة زنا واغتصاب ربنا يسامحها بسس لو فعلا ندمانة ارجعى حتى لو كان تمن رجوعك هو موتك على الاقل تموتى نضيفة



السلام عليكم

أنا أحمد 

مسلم الديانة..

أنا سجلت عشان جملة دين محمد..

للأسف أنتى لو كويسة بجد كنتى أحترمتى بقيت الاديان وعرفتى أن العيب مش فى الدين العيب فينا أحنا

مش معنى أنى أتشاكلت مع واحد مسيحى يبقى كل المسيحين مش كويسين زية أو الدين نفسة هو الى مش كويس...

أنا أعترف أن فى ناس مسيحين كويسين جدا وأنا ليا أصحاب وجيران مسيحين ومع بعض دايما وعمر ما حد فينا أذى التانى بكلمة ولا بنظرة حتى..

وفى برده ناس مش كويسة خالص وأكيد برده أنتى تعرفى الكلام ده...

أنا ممكن أخد موقف من الانسان الى عمل كدا مع البنت لكن أشتم وأسب دين ونبى ؟؟ ده الدين بتاعكوا؟؟

أكيد لأ !!

وياريت متتكلميش عن دين الاسلام ودين محمد صلى الله عية وسلم  بالطريقة دى تانى أنتى متعرفيش عن دينا حاجة ولا قريتى القران عشان تتكلمى بالاسلوب ده وتقولى دين أغتصاب وزنا..

لو قريتى القران هتعرفى أن لمس الراجل لأيد بنت حرام يبقى أزاى دين أغتصاب...

لو عرفتى الدين بتاعنا كويس هتعرفى أد أية بيحافظ على المرأة وبيعاملها على أنها جوهرة.. 

وأنا مش هعمل زيك وأشتم عشان دينى بينهينى عن كدا...

وياريت مشاركتى متتحذفش أنا مش بغلط فى حد ولا حاجة لكن حبيت أوضح نقط مكنتش واضحة أو غايبة عنكوا..

والسلام عليكم..،​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يسامحك يا سالى ، كلنا زعلانين منك و عشانك
يارب ترجعى تانى بنت الملك .. وربنا يحافظ علينا ويرحمنا
انا اعرف المعهد ده كويس واعرف طالبات مسيحيات ملتحقين به
وميرسى ليك يا الملك العقرب وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يحمى اخواتنا ويقويهم ويبعد هعنهم عدو الخير


----------



## سانت تريزا (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يحفظ اولاده


----------



## الملك العقرب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ايوة كدا يا اخوتي هي محتاجة صلاوتكم دلواتي اكتر من اي وقت صلو من اجلها و من اجل كل المسيحين في العالم مرسي علي مروركم الجميل


----------



## osa2010 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم البادىوالفادى والهادى اله واحد أمين 
أعزرونى يا أخوتى واخواتى ان كان ردى هذا فيه بعض القسوه على هذة الأخت التى اتمنى ان يدخل النور الى قلبها فعلا لأنه  قد تركها منذ ان تركت الاله المخلص وذهبت الى الشيطان وطريقه فأن هذة الساقطة التى تركت نفسها لأحمد ومحمد وثالثهم الشيطان والمخدرات ولذة الدنيا فى عينيها  التى لاترى الا أبليس بكل جيوشه المضلة كان أفضل لها أن تترك المعهد بعد أن وجدت تلك القصص التى تقصها على مسامعنا  والفيلم الذى ترويه فهذه العاهرة رأت ذلك بعينيها ولم ترجع عن ذلك ولم يصل الى ذهنها ان الله لا يسمح بمجالسة اصدقاء السوء  فقال داؤود  , وفي مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس   , فهذة الاخت كان لها ان تظل بمنزلها وسط أهلها أصحاب المعالى والمراكز المرموقه بدلا من ان تحصل على هذا المعهد  السحرى ومن قصتها لم تجبر على أى شئ فكل شئ كان بأرادتها  وأخيرا عندما خرجت امام ابيها خرجت ليخرج من جسدها الزيت الطاهر زيت الميرون لتذهب مع ابليس وتتمتع بكل المطايب الدنياويه فكل شئ بأرادتها وأخيرا أأسف جدا على تطاولى هذا عليها ولكن أقول لها أن الله يحمى اولاده داخل النار فى جب الاسود فى الزيت المغلى فى هذا المعهد الملعون وانا أسف جداً وأرجوكم صلوا من أجل ضعفى:smi411:


----------



## hawary2009 (17 مارس 2009)

*:smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411:*​


----------



## hawary2009 (17 مارس 2009)

انا من جريجين المعهد ولم اري او اسمع شئ مما تقوليه اريد ان اصدق ولكن ببرهان قوي 
شكرا لاتساع صدرك لي ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 مارس 2009)

hawary2009 قال:


> انا من جريجين المعهد ولم اري او اسمع شئ مما تقوليه اريد ان اصدق ولكن ببرهان قوي
> 
> 
> شكرا لاتساع صدرك لي ​


اقري الموضوع مرة اخري هتفهم لوحدك ان في شر مش في المعهد بس لللاسف في كل جامعات مصر و لو تحب ابحث بنفسك عن الموضوع في النت و هتشوف بنفسك


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا_



_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_على الخبر _


_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 مارس 2009)

مرسي يا كوك ربنا يحميك انتا و كل الي زيك من احباب الرب


----------



## لي شربل (22 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو خيي ع النصيحة كتيييييير
وهيدي الشهوات الشبابية يا اللي قال عنها الرسول بولس
واما الشهوات الشبابية فابتعدوا عنها ونحنا يجب نهرب منها
وعن البنت انا بتأسف انها سلمت حالها لتلك الشهوات
وغير هادا ما كانت امينة ع مخلصها وع نفسها وع اهلها وع مذكرتها بالاساس ومستقبلها
نست الدم الثمين يا اللي لألهنا الحنان
وسعت وراء شهوات العالم وحزنت قلب الرب واسرتها
أبناء الرب وحده الرب قادر يعيدهم لحضنه وابناء الهلاك للهلاك يدعون .
الله معك ويباركك .*​


----------



## zama (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا على التحذير


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو خيي ع النصيحة كتيييييير*
> 
> *وهيدي الشهوات الشبابية يا اللي قال عنها الرسول بولس*
> *واما الشهوات الشبابية فابتعدوا عنها ونحنا يجب نهرب منها*
> ...


 فعلا عندك حق يا لي مهما كانت الضغوط مش لاذم نسلم انفسنا للشر لاذم نتمسك بالرب يسوع ليحمينا من كل شر  مرسي يا قمر علي ردك الرائع و صلي من اجلي


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> شكرا على التحذير


 العفو يا باشا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2009)

شيء محزن جداااااااا

ربنا يرحمنا 

ويحمي شعبه

سلام المسيح


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شيء محزن جداااااااا
> 
> ربنا يرحمنا
> 
> ...


 امين يا كليمو


----------



## مسلم وبحب دينى (30 أبريل 2009)

بنقللك ايه  انا اسمى بسام من لبنان وعايش بمصر اوكى وبدرس هون بمصر 

وبسبب ظروف اللى جئت لمصر جبت نتيجة كتير وحشة فى الثانوية وهيك الحكى يبدا 

ودخلت معهد الكينج مريوط سياحة وفنادق اوكى انا قبل ما ادخل هيدا المعهد عنجد كنت سامع عنه سمعة كتسر وحشة 

وهيك لكن بعد ما دخلت مو شفت نهائى من اللى حضرتك بتقولى عليه فى هيدا الموضوع اوكى الصبايا كلها فى مصر مسلمين مسحين عم يلبسوا محزء وملزء اوكى وفى كل مكان 

وشفت اها شباب كتير عم بتاخد مخدرات وحشيش فقط اوكى 

لكن مو داخل المعهد ولا المعهد عم يبعها ولا اى شى من هيدا الكلام الفارغ اللى عم تقوليه وكمان ماى بدو هناك فى هيدا المنطقة كثير لانها تعتبر مقطوعة 

وكمان انتى عم تحكى على المعهد من زمان جدا تعى شوى فى هيدا الوقت 

وكانها قصة من الافلام انتى عم تحكيها وعمرى ما شفت هيك فى المعهد نهائى 

وعلى فكرة فلاحين مصر هم اللى مبوظين شمعتها شكرا وتقبلوا مرورى 

وكمان فى شى انا اها المعهد مو عجبنى كادارة وهيك بس عنجد كيف اى كلية تعوا شوفوا  معهد خدمة اجتماعية 

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

